
What are the best law firms for startups today? - abbadadda
I recently formed an LLC* and now I need to set up an Operating Agreement. I want to preserve the ability to convert to a C Corp down the line, as recommended in another HN question, if I pursue VC funding.<p>Which law firms should I reach out to at this early stage to help create my Operating Agreement and advise on next steps? LegalZoom comes to mind, but I think the experience there is a little impersonal?<p>Thanks.<p>* An LLC was my only option for reasons I won&#x27;t go into here.
======
mtmail
[https://seedlawyers.com/](https://seedlawyers.com/) "A platform dedicated to
helping early-stage startups find legal help" was posted to Show HN a couple
of times, e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17801136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17801136)
Can't tell (not affiliated) if they're still in beta.

